# Calculator app with voice input??



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I see that there are calculator apps with audio response but what I'm looking for is a calculator for my iPhone where you can speak your input into the calc and have it do its thing. Any such thing?

I'm starting to find some. Mixed or no reviews. Any suggestions? I need to do rolling calculations that are plus and minus.


----------



## CTA (Jul 4, 2010)

Would good old Siri work for you? It seems to verbalize + - * / answers. it adds "It looks like the answer ..." or "let me check on that" when you add a decimal, which can be annoying if you are trying to do more than one calculation in a row. Percentage answers were only written not spoken. Plus you would be constantly tapping to talk which ain't hands free. Good luck in your quest.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Or what about either of these…???

https://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/voice-calculator-dictation/id442795288?mt=8
https://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/speech-calculator-pro/id619336870?mt=8


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I did find those earlier. The first one hasn't been updated since 2011 and not a lot of good reviews on the 2nd. The search continues....


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

CTA said:


> Would good old Siri work for you?


Seems to do well, actually. I think I'll save the effort of looking further. Thanks.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Siri just got impatient with my calculations and stopped adding up, giving me the final equation far too soon. Not reliable I guess.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

csonni said:


> Siri just got impatient with my calculations and stopped adding up, giving me the final equation far too soon. Not reliable I guess.


Maybe try the google version? You can download for iOS and it has voice function, might be better for what you are trying to do. The app is simply called "google"


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I'll give it a try. Thanks.


----------

